# Dry Erase Paint



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've read the two old threads about this and still need more info. I have a potential client who is interested in dry erase paint for his training room. There are a few different products on the market and I have only found reviews on Ideapaint's Tabrasa.

General info on different brands would be appreciated. Also, if applied correctly with no holidays on a level 5 surface will the paint still begin to look dirty over time with repeated use? It seems that the consensus was that it is unavoidable eventually. 

I have no problem applying this stuff but I'm very concerned about it's long term appearance.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Sherwin-Williams sells a white board paint. It is expensive. I wanted to try it in our office, but I seem to recall it was around $300 for the paint. 
Sounds really good though.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Tabrasco is $190 for a kit that goes 50 sq. ft. Another reason why I want to use the best product if I decide to do this for him


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, SW gave me a sample of it with a dry eraser marker, seem to work just like the white board. We didn't get into price though. The coating seemed tough. I wanted to use it on my day of caring project but it is special order and couldn't get it on time.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I have used both the water based and oil base IdeaPaint. It works very well. The solvent is better than the water base. It was sold at Glidden Prossional for about $180 and did 50 sq ft.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

NACE said:


> I have used both the water based and oil base IdeaPaint. It works very well. The solvent is better than the water base. It was sold at Glidden Prossional for about $180 and did 50 sq ft.


Have you been back and seen it? Did the finish ghost over time?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

So far it's been up for over a year. Still looks great.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

SW had a grafitti proof paint back in the 90's that was a 2 coat process. I used it on a house where the child was autistic and used to write on the walls. I checked in after 6 months and the stuff cleaned right off. It wasn't made for specific boards as I used it on most of the house. It was tintable and went on like regular paint. Wish I could help more. Probably off the market by now since most things that work well are quickly removed. pd


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Just saw this thread.

If you are still researching, many companies may dry erase wallpaper. 

just another option


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Just saw this thread.
> 
> If you are still researching, many companies may dry erase wallpaper.
> 
> just another option



I linked him to wall talkers site and put him in touch with a local paper hanger so he could compare costs. 

My bid for a 100 sq.ft dry erase area centered in a 20x9 accent wall was right at $1k with the paint so I wanted to inform him of other options. I also linked him to this thread.

Bill, have you ever hung dry erase paper? Any preferences on manufacturers? I saw Roamer mention that smudges occurred on the seams, is this always true? I don't hang paper but want the client to make the best decision either way.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have not hung Walltalkers, many have and I would need to search other forums for comments.

The Environmental Graphics world map murals I hung last summer were Dry Erase (supplied some pens with them).

The walls needed to be absolutely smooth because the surface was so smooth, shiny, and reflective.

that's not difficult, but just something that needs to be addressed.

Otherwise a perfectly normal installation.


----------

